# 5th Gear Popping out



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

On the highway my 87 Sentra just started popping out of 5th gear a couple times, it will stay in if I hold it. Is there an adjustment for this? has anyone else had this problem? any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I know that quite a few people have problems with this in older cars with 5 speed transaxles. Sometimes it can actually be your clutch. Unfortunately, most of the time it's your transaxle, something like the 5th gear syncros. Not quite sure but I can ask my uncle sometime, he knows about this problem and has fixed several of my mom's cars with 5th gear pop-out.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sometimes it's the mounts, but most tmes the sychros are worn and may come out cheaper just getting another tranny!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

It's pretty bad, with so many people having 5 speeds, I had 4 speed manual. Then again, I never had to worry about 5th gear pop-out. I recommend getting a new tranny. Junkyards really don't charge that much for one in good shape. Happy hunting.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Try doing a search on this site. I've explained how to fix this problem several times. You don't even have to take the trans out.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

Blownb310, 

I have tried searching on your name and the 5th gear subject and can't find your thread on the 5th gear repair.. do you remember what the subject was for it? thanks


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

*Blownb310's fifth gear fix*


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks fastpakr,
I was having touble finding it again!


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link guys, looks simple enough when it warms up I will give it a try!!


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> *Thanks fastpakr,
> I was having touble finding it again!  *


No problem, thanks for posting it in the first place. I have to admit, I'm still catching up on the different series and engine id's that Nissan uses. My '86 Pulsar would have the same 5 speed as a B12, correct?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *No problem, thanks for posting it in the first place. I have to admit, I'm still catching up on the different series and engine id's that Nissan uses. My '86 Pulsar would have the same 5 speed as a B12, correct? *


 ***** Actually, no. The B11/N12's [like your Pulsar] used an RS5F30A trans. The B12's used the RS5F31A trans. The B12 trans has slightly bigger internals, and a slightly different set of mounting holes for the side transaxle mount. In fact, now that we are talking about the RS5F30A transaxles like yours, I have a set of lower final drive gears you might like, for better accelleration. Your car has 3.89 to 1 final gears in it, and I have a set of 4.17's for sale, for $100. They cost three times that new.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

> ***** Actually, no. The B11/N12's [like your Pulsar] used an RS5F30A trans. The B12's used the RS5F31A trans. The B12 trans has slightly bigger internals, and a slightly different set of mounting holes for the side transaxle mount. In fact, now that we are talking about the RS5F30A transaxles like yours, I have a set of lower final drive gears you might like, for better accelleration. Your car has 3.89 to 1 final gears in it, and I have a set of 4.17's for sale, for $100. They cost three times that new.


holy crap man do you have a life?  (besides nissans?)
thats more numbers and letter than i could remember.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

He's blownb310: The Human Nissan Manual Isn't he a gem to have around guys?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

damn striaght


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Even better  hes a b12/11 fanatic !!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *holy crap man do you have a life?  (besides nissans?)
> thats more numbers and letter than i could remember. *


I'm pretty sure it shows tranny codes in the Hayne's manual. I think mine was a RS4F31A. We all have lives, just some have one's revolving around Nissan's. Here a quick question for you blownb310, whats the engine code for the R390 GT1?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I'm pretty sure it shows tranny codes in the Hayne's manual. I think mine was a RS4F31A. We all have lives, just some have one's revolving around Nissan's. Here a quick question for you blownb310, whats the engine code for the R390 GT1? *


 ***** You got me on that one.  Never worked on one of those!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

You wish you've worked on one Hell, I wish I could drive one 
The engine code VRH35L. Mmmmmm, 3.5L twinturbo V8, drool...
I'm the one with no life


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

*%th Gear Parts*

Hey, does anyone have a spare 5th gear fork, gear and coupling sleeve referenced by blownb310 in his repair instructions that you are willing to sell? let me know. thanks


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: %th Gear Parts*



Campbell said:


> *Hey, does anyone have a spare 5th gear fork, gear and coupling sleeve referenced by blownb310 in his repair instructions that you are willing to sell? let me know. thanks *


 ***** I don't have any spares on hand. But to make a correction, it is the input shaft 5th gear and synchronizer assy. The syncronizer assy, includes the coupling sleeve.


----------

